
FAA Traffic Management Anticipates Flying Cars - Lind5
https://semiengineering.com/faa-traffic-management-anticipates-flying-cars/
======
AtHeartEngineer
Probably not going to happen for a long time. It's just really energy
inefficient and costly to maintain an aircraft. There is a greater likelihood
of self driving cars becoming so prevalent that "manual" driving will become
illegal.

